# Made these this morning



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Cut the white pieces too short for another project so I used them for these note cards


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Very attractive.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Very pretty. I especially like the red flowers.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I just love your cards!!!! You're so creative, beautifully done!!!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I just love your cards!!!! You're so creative, beautifully done!!!!!


Thank you..."


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

So pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely.....beautiful work


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Sensational!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

You create some beautiful cards!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

lovely as usual Sue.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

rujam said:


> lovely as usual Sue.


thanks I added a flower to each and like it better now


----------



## kvick44 (Aug 29, 2011)

For the white paper inside the card; do you fasten it in somehow or just fold it and slip it inside?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

kvick44 said:


> For the white paper inside the card; do you fasten it in somehow or just fold it and slip it inside?


I glue it inside


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Love these, especially the red ones.

Hazel


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Very pretty. Love them.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These are great! Just right for any occasion card.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Sue, your cards are stunning in their simplicity. I'm a scrapbooker and card maker but have been lazy of late. Thank you for lighting a fire under my whatzit and getting me motivated again.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

So lovely.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

amanda81164 said:


> Very pretty. I especially like the red flowers.


Me too. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

blawler said:


> Me too. Aloha... Bev


Thanks!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

very nice, I really like your cards!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

train said:


> very nice, I really like your cards!


Thank you! I hope they all sell at the craft sale lol


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

So pretty &#128158;


----------

